# Using Zaino Z2 without ZFX



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Just brought myself a new (to me) GTI Golf in solid white and have decided the Zaino line of products is the best choice to polish and seal the surface. The paint is pretty much flawless, so my plan of attack with what I have available is ZAIO followed by 2 layers of Z2 Pro and a final wipe down of Z8.

However, I don’t have access to the ZFX flash cure accelerator and had intended on applying at least 2 layers of Z2 to ensure uniform coverage. Question is – how is not adding the ZFX likely to affect my intention of layering? There seems to be no issue going straight from the ZAIO to Z2 without using the ZFX, however from what I read the ZFX is essential if multiple layers of Z2 are to be applied. 

My original thinking was that the cure time would simply be extended (say by 8 to 12 hours?) to allow sufficient cure time between layers, but from what I read here and on Zaino’s website it seems future applications of the Z2 after the initial layer will simply remove the previous layers, making layering pointless in my mind – is this the case?

So, is it possible to use the Zaino line without ZFX, or should I just look at some other sealant ‘system’?



Thanks,

R.


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah this is correct. Your better to wait 12 hours for it to fully cure before applying another coat if your not using the accelerator! Trust me on this one though...

Start with zaino gloss enhancer spray a panel and wipe down. Then apply the z2 Polish, then use the gloss enhancer again once you've wiped the polish off and finally finish off after that with the z8! Crazy the results! I've used many different stuff but always go back to this reliable way. Only thing I've added on top is gyeon wet coat to finish it off (could be a little OTT but thought I would give it a try)...

Here's a picture or two of the results of zaino trio...


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

John (Zaino Europe) told me another nice combo, but have yet to try it - Zaino Clear Seal with Z6 or Z8 ten minutes after. Mad gloss by all accounts.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

what applicator does everyone use when applying Z2. only zaino trio i use is z2 z6 z8. and leaves a really nice finish. how does clear seal compare to z2


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

CivicTypeR. said:


> what applicator does everyone use when applying Z2. only zaino trio i use is z2 z6 z8. and leaves a really nice finish. how does clear seal compare to z2


I don't think it is meant to draw comparisson as CS goes on when all is done to "seal" everything in.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

CivicTypeR. said:


> what applicator does everyone use when applying Z2. only zaino trio i use is z2 z6 z8. and leaves a really nice finish. how does clear seal compare to z2


I have always used a very lightly dampened microfibre pad and this works really well. However recently i didn't have a clean one to hand so used an autoglym foam applicator and found it was really difficult to apply. The applicator kept sticking and would easily jump out of my hand - never again!


----------

